# Mike's tapes useful for C?



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

The imformation on this board has literally saved my sanity. I'm so appreciative of all the good information folks have shared that I've put to goos use. I have a question though in regard to what effect Mike's tapes have for those with IBS C. Most on the data for good results in using the tapes seem to be for D. Is this correct, or am I missing something?I have learned how to manage this condition mostof the time, but there are times when it's stilljust too difficult to deal with. I'd love it if anyone has first hand information that the tapes have been helpful in dealing with the C specific symptoms ... mainly the gut feeling/acting constricted and terribly full even when managingto have movements several times a day.Thanks so much, L


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

L, yes many people have found his tapes helpful for C, c and d and d, its partly because the tapes are working on root issues in IBS. However, there are different kinds of constipation, but all in all this will work on IBS and chemical regulations in the body as well as many otherthings that surprize some people really when there done.For example muscle tension is one, I can post a list really but it would be long.Here is some info on this for you to help understand some thinngs about it. http://www.firstyearibs.com/day7learnlive2.html http://www.firstyearibs.com/day7learnlive3.html http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm Hope that helps if you have any more questions on this just let us know.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

EricThanks for all the info. It was good reading, andI guess even though I'm a little leery I'll make acquiring the tapes a priority and giving them an honest try. I would still like to hear from anyone who has personally found that using the tapes has helped with their C symptoms. I know that stress and anxiety are my big triggers and can only hope thatthe tapes will help with that, which in turn might alleviate some of the physical problems.Thanks again, L


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, I will go throough all the search forums and find the information for you. There are a lot of people who have used mike's tapes over the years who just don't post to the bb often or at all.I find some for you though.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

i also have a question about these tapes.i may break down and try them but i dont know if they would work for me.Im a very awake person.You replied to my post titled panic attacks so you proberly know im about to lose it.I used to belong to karate and they wanted us to stay quiet and not move for a while and every 10 seconds i had my eyes open to see what was going on.Are there some people that cant even relax enough for these tapes to work.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Eric!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LML, there was another threead somewhere, but it seems like its a dead link or really be archived somewhere.here is one short thread, I will see if I can find some more. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=11&t=000420


----------

